# seiko monster



## watchdaddy1




----------



## audphile1

congrats! this is an awesome watch. I absolutely love mine!
Nice pictures too. That lume shot came out blurry though...it seems like the camera focused on something else in the background. You may want to use a tripod and make sure to select one focusing point if your camera allows it, and focus on the watch using that focusing point.

check mine out on the rubber dive strap...


----------



## Fabricioab

Thankz for the nice shots guys!

Seiko monster black can participate?

Ty.


----------



## watchdaddy1

yea i know im not a very good photographer @ all, Im only using a samsung digital camera, ....Participate away black monster


----------



## audphile1

The photos came out nice it's only the lume shot that's blurry. Try to set the camera to one of the manual modes and see if focus comes out better in low light.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Yep, great watches! 
The first one I would rebuy if the whole collection went up in flames or was stolen or whatever :-d


----------



## Fabricioab

ok.

just one. with cell phone










On the road!


----------



## audphile1

Fabricioab said:


> ok.
> 
> just one. with cell phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the road!


Nice! BM is next on my list.


----------



## Fabricioab

audphile1, is a very nice watch.

soon, I will soon test a more elaborate

Cya.


----------



## Melor

The Monster










Paul
www.melor.com


----------



## audphile1

Fabricioab said:


> audphile1, is a very nice watch.
> 
> soon, I will soon test a more elaborate
> 
> Cya.


Thanks Fabricio!


----------

